# Your most epic songs



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 11, 2008)

So Midi and I have been chatting and we are wondering what people would class as their most epic, yet still fun, song?

I know of many epic songs, just none that are very _fun_...
So, post away ^_^


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 11, 2008)

Hmm.. Iron Maiden songs generally tend to be both epic and fun, now I think about it.


----------



## Monak (Dec 11, 2008)

The parody of the Ultimate Showdown.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN! NOVEMBER RAIN!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Jizz in my pants - thelonleyisland


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

How can you not nominate Novembe Rain?


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> How can you not nominate Novembe Rain?


http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=4pXfHLUlZf4&feature=channel_page

because this is better? :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

O rly?

I shall skip for you...No wai!


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> How can you not nominate Novembe Rain?





ramsay_baggins said:


> So Midi and I have been chatting and we are wondering what people would class as their most epic, yet still fun, song?


November rain isn't fun, as such.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

It's fun to listen to because it has 3 guitar solos, and one of those closes the song, AND Slash plays in front of a church, AND on top of a grand piano! What more could you want?


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> It's fun to listen to because it has 3 guitar solos, and one of those closes the song, AND Slash plays in front of a church, AND on top of a grand piano! What more could you want?


How about a song in which there is no guitar solo, the vocals don't stand out too much, and each member of the band is actually the fraction of the sound that they really should be? That's part of what makes most tool songs epic.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh no you did not just make a mockery of GnR...*pawslaps Cody*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh no you did not just make a mockery of GnR...*pawslaps Cody*


GR YOU CANT KEEP GOING AROUND PAWSLAPPING EVERYONE!1


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

*pawslaps Callum*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *pawslaps Callum*


-.- *pawslaps Callum*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

What?


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh no you did not just make a mockery of GnR...*pawslaps Cody*


STOP KNOWING PEOPLE'S ACTUAL NAMES. >:C


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 11, 2008)

Bet he doesn't know mine XD


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 11, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Bet he doesn't know mine XD


I do. :3


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah what midi said ><


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

:< *pawslaps Callum and Cody...And person who's name I don't know*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> :< *pawslaps Callum and Cody...And person who's name I don't know*


/fail/thread/life


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 11, 2008)

Unholy Warcry by Rhapsody of Fire. It is literally part of an epic. Truly they had a grasp on the genre of true Fantasy Metal.


----------



## brrrr (Dec 11, 2008)

Needs more Freebird


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Now it's back on topic...*pawslaps Lawrence*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Now it's back on topic...*pawslaps Lawrence*


*pawslaps Lawrence*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Aww, now we're play fighting like a couple of cubs...


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 11, 2008)

Pendulum - The Tempest 


Thats a pretty epic song, well the last two minutes are, and am i right in thinking only about 4 posts so far have been on topic.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Aww, now we're play fighting like a couple of cubs...


you cant aww yourself silly >.>


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes I can...Aw...Ba...No wait...B...Ba...BAWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yes I can...Aw...Ba...No wait...B...Ba...BAWWWWWWWWW!


your final product was "BAWWWWWWWWWWWW!"? you do know what bawwing is and the difference between bawwing and awwing is? Q_Q


----------



## Toxxy (Dec 11, 2008)

_You Can Call Me Al_ by Paul Simon

AKA, The greatest song ever made by humans.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> your final product was "BAWWWWWWWWWWWW!"? you do know what bawwing is and the difference between bawwing and awwing is? Q_Q



Yes, I was proving your point right...Grr *pawslaps Callum*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yes, I was proving your point right...Grr *pawslaps Callum*


wut, last time we derailed, we got 2 topics locked >.> but it wasnt us was it *wink*


----------



## brrrr (Dec 11, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Pendulum - The Tempest
> 
> 
> Thats a pretty epic song, well the last two minutes are, and am i right in thinking only about 4 posts so far have been on topic.


one of the two tracks on their In Silico album that I actually like


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> wut, last time we derailed, we got 2 topics locked >.> but it wasnt us was it *wink*



That's because they can't have too many posts from me, otherwise the thread would make the server reach critical mass due to the amount of awesome contained within.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> That's because they can't have too many posts from callum, otherwise the thread would make the server reach critical mass due to the amount of awesome and sexy contained within.


efa


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> That's because SnowFox is so awesom from my point of view, and any thread with that much loves would make the server reach critical mass due to the amount of affection contained within.



ETTM.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> ETTM.


lol fail.


----------



## brrrr (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> amount of awesome


no not really


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 11, 2008)

Bat out of hell? I thought it was pretty epic.


----------



## Laze (Dec 11, 2008)

Kyuss' _Space Cadet _Would have to be one of mine.

Seriously, the song gives me shivers. Sad as it may be; it's not even that dramatic but for some reason it gets to me on some sort of emotional level.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> lol fail.



How so, please do elaborate? *pawshove*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> How so, please do elaborate? *pawshove*


i dont want to ^_^


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll set Nylak on you, I will! And she will "work on you".


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I'll set Nylak on you, I will! And she will "work on you".


you dont have the GUTS!


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 11, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> you dont have the GUTS!



Don't have the balls you mean.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Don't have the balls you mean.


http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=7VTjBjejlNE 
last minite or so :3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

Link not working. I have balls. That's if Nylak's not swam over to the UK to castrate me...


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 11, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Link not working. I have balls. That's if Nylak's not swam over to the UK to castrate me...


she dosnt have to, she can do it straight from her PC.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Dec 11, 2008)

Both epic _and_ fun? I dunno, the songs I consider epic are usually very serious and emotional... This is the only one that comes to mind that I find epic and fun, and I doubt anyone here would like it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmjVeiXd3MQ


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 11, 2008)

brrrr said:


> one of the two tracks on their In Silico album that I actually like


 
Is the other one Propane nightmares? 
And i'm guessing your either not a fan of pendulum or you you don't like the way they changed there sound from the hold your colour album.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 11, 2008)

Anything from Dragonforce, Hammerfall, Rhapsody of fire, Blind Guardian, or Nightwish I consider epic.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 11, 2008)

*pawslaps Callum* I can do that all I like now, he's gone to bed. *pawslaps Callum* *pawslaps Callum* *pawslaps Callum*  *pawslaps Callum* *pawslaps Callum*


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 11, 2008)

*pulls thread back onto the rails*

Achem....EPIC SONG! 

"Wings for Marie" (part 1 & 2): Tool

or

"Mama I'm Commin' Home": Ozzy


----------



## Laze (Dec 11, 2008)

Regarding Tool:

_Parabol/Parabola._

Delicious.


----------



## koppnik (Dec 11, 2008)

Metallica! Anything by Metallica with one of their EPIC mind-numbing solos near the end is just pure *awesomeness* I love 'One' and 'No Leaf Clover'. Their cover song 'So F**king What?' puts me in a good mood everytime I listen.


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

Fatbottem girls or Bohemian Rapsody 

or just about anything by Queen with Freddy.

or the Stones "let me introduce myself"


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 11, 2008)

Einsturzende Neubauten- Letztes biest
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy69cquBMSs

Deftones- Minerva
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy69cquBMSs

Tool- Aenema
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCEeAn6_QJo


----------



## pheonix (Dec 11, 2008)

Judas priest- hellrider
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35sIiX5icCg

Reel big fish- sellout
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9wHpnFfpqc

Queen- bohemian rhapsody
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irp8CNj9qBI

Billy Joel- big shot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5cuXFvPTY8

Iron maiden- two minutes to midnight
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE4FHolkO94

I can do this forever, there's so many epic songs that are fun.


----------



## Not A Fox (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm gonna feel like a godless emo whore for saying this but...


Chemical Romance, "Black Parade"

there


----------



## pheonix (Dec 11, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> I'm gonna feel like a godless emo whore for saying this but...
> 
> 
> Chemical Romance, "Black Parade"
> ...



emo.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 11, 2008)

Detach From The Outcome by Scar Symmetry.



NAFFY said:


> Chemical Romance, "Black Parade"



WHEN I WAS


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 11, 2008)

Laze said:


> Regarding Tool:
> 
> _Parabol/Parabola._
> 
> Delicious.




OOooo....good choice! :-D

how about Lateralus?  Definately epic...that bad boy's 9 1/2 minutes *L*


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 11, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> I'm gonna feel like a godless emo whore for saying this but...
> 
> 
> Chemical Romance, "Black Parade"
> ...



"Famous Last Words":  My Chemical Romance


There....now you don't have to be emo alone *G*


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 12, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Billy Joel- big shot
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5cuXFvPTY8


 
*applauds*

While we're on the piano men, why not Elton John's "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road"?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> I'm gonna feel like a godless emo whore for saying this but...
> 
> 
> Chemical Romance, "Black Parade"
> ...



The only My Chem song I like. Good choice.



Magikian said:


> WHEN I WAS



A YOUNG BOY


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 12, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> *pawslaps Callum* I can do that all I like now, he's gone to bed. *pawslaps Callum* *pawslaps Callum* *pawslaps Callum*  *pawslaps Callum* *pawslaps Callum*


>.> so it wasnt my cat doing that all night....


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 12, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> >.> so it wasnt my cat doing that all night....



Nope, it was me! Mana o mana Fox o fox.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 12, 2008)

Lux Aeterna from Two Towers. You can't get much more epic than that.

Also The Droid Battle from SW Ep I and 10th Man Down by Nightwish


----------



## Get-dancing (Dec 12, 2008)

Dream Theater - Metropolis Part 1: The Miracle and the Sleeper


----------



## FourLetterWord (Dec 12, 2008)

semi-crosspost from the lyrics thread, pimpin' Kamelot

if anyone's familiar with Elizabeth BÃ¡thory, this song is about her myth, with subtitilo en espanol curtidad el youtube-o

Elizabeth I (Mirror Mirror)
Elizabeth II (Requiem of the Innocent)
Elizabeth III (Fall From Grace)


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 12, 2008)

VNV Nation's "Airships". Starts off slow but it builds up eventually. The lyrics are pretty good, as well. Here's a video with the song, it's not an official one though:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUJ6UMhMguY



Ren-Raku said:


> A YOUNG BOY



MY FATHER


----------



## pheonix (Dec 12, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> *applauds*
> 
> While we're on the piano men, why not Elton John's "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road"?



Yes that is a good one, how about this one as well. 

Bo Burnham- welcome to youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-2zo9DacEc


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 12, 2008)

Rhapsody of Fire: The Magic of the Wizard's Dream
Nightwish: Seven Days to the Wolves, Meadows of Heaven, The Kinslayer, Wish I Had and Angel, The Siren, Bye Bye Beautiful
Hammerfall: End of the Rainbow, I Believe, Crimson Thunder, Dark Wings Dark World
Blind Guardian: The Whole Nightfall in Middle Earth CD, And Then There Was Silence, The Bard's Song
Kamelot: Abandoned, Anthem, Love You to Death, Blucher, The Human Stain,


----------



## LoC (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a loose definition of epic, but here it goes:

Blackwater Park, The Moore, Hessian Peel, Deliverance (and actually a lot more) - Opeth
Anesthetize - Porcupine Tree.
One - Metallica.
Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner - Iron Maiden
A Light in the Black - Rainbow
Octavarium - Dream Theater
Most of The Black Halo and Epica albums (plus some other odds and ends)- Kamelot
And some power metal odds and ends, nothing in particular is springing up in my mind at the moment though...


----------



## Irreverent (Dec 12, 2008)

Epic *and* fun?!?  Where do I stop? :razz:

"I wanna be a Flintstone" - Screaming Blue Messiahs

"Safety Dance" H'ommes sans chapeau (aka Men without Hats)

Switching to Glide - Kings

Louie Louie - The Kingsmen

Chameleon (aka Run, Run Away) - Slade

too many to list, turns iPod up to 11.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 12, 2008)

Fuck Off - Reel Big Fish

Anything by Psychostick

Do I really need to explain that?


----------



## Takun (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay I'm going through my library!


The Stars are Projectors
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjjixLqGyFE
Song is just plain amazing.  Album kind of marks a transition from the dirty feel to the more touched up new albums.  This song manages to be both.


Oh Comely by Neutral Milk Hotel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6doB7ZRtQJw
A guy and his guitar, epic song.


Neighborhood #3 by the Arcade Fire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwHdrY_pbJI
Just yeah, watch :3


Enfilade by At the Drive-In
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwX-DxUVVGQ
FREIGHT FREIGHT TRAIN COMING :O


Here's to Life by Streetlight Manifesto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyhIjhIsh0I
Ska goodness


Catamaram by Bear vs Shark
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-NoAg61JQI
Really love this one, the beat, guitar, and vocals


An Honest Mistake by The Bravery
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5fe6nZx6cw
Single by The Bravery which led them to having a brief exposure of fame before fading away.(They have another double album! :3)


I Would Hurt a Fly by Built to Spill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBksersLi0Q
One of my favorite Indie rock band, songs, and albums.  Really really chill, relaxing, and a bit depressing. 


Astronaut by Scroobius Pip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8UfvHnna38
Nice mix of effects and hip hop/spoken word


The Crane Wife 3 by The Decemberists
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb6gAk5ocmE
Acoustic, nice voice, pretty sweet


Fight Test by The Flaming Lips
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKDZ6yubitM
Opening Track, really really cool.


The French Passion of Animality Opera by Foxy Shazam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDLMKrP7IC0
Really really weird, loud, and it works


Castles Made of Sand by Jimi Hendrix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YF4-r2MpRMs
My favorite Jimi Hendrix song


What a Waster by The Libertines
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqUoPw1nOkc
NEVAR FORGET



And that's a few...:3


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Dec 12, 2008)

Iona
Yeah, I'm cool. :roll:
I love this song though, it's very soothing to listen to, but manages to be epic at the same time.

That's all I got >_>


----------



## Uvaaka (Dec 13, 2008)

XD *blushes* LEt me be with you "by Chobits" is the most deadly and cute song of all time... i could so kill people to this its so digustingly cute.. ..
and Firefly from breaking Benjamin is just good for banging on the bedroom floor XD.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 13, 2008)

This one. It's just too catchy.

And this one. It just sound epic alone.

This song I just happen to like and sounds pretty epic to me.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0

I cry when this song comes on.


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 17, 2008)

I personally like Salty Dog and Whiter Shade of Pale by Procol Harum. Other good epic songs are all of Moody Blues' greatest hits.


----------



## lowlow64 (Dec 17, 2008)

Rammstein - Reise, Reise
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_v7gl9OvNsc

and

Gun's N' Roses - November Rain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siBoLc9vxac


----------



## pheonix (Dec 17, 2008)

lowlow64 said:


> This one.
> I think this would be a tie for first



Page load error for both.

MSI- 2 hookers and an 8 ball
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrqMVNLzLco

Red hot chili peppers- higher ground
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS3hEuAbuLE

Fleetwood mac- go your own way
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QkzNLdSp0k

gotta loves me music.^_^


----------



## Tails Fox (Dec 19, 2008)

"The Hindu Times" - Oasis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibyaEPmu-fU

"Paradise City" - Guns N' Roses
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsrDv3K7RNI

"Helter Skelter" - The Beatles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WuJ3EvNh-0

"Under a Glass Moon" - Dream Theater
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbFnm5fkB_s


That's only naming a few. I think a majority of my music is epic, myself =P


----------



## thebeast76 (Dec 19, 2008)

Grandmaster Flash featuring Melle Mel - White Lines (Don't Do It)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIGURXO0e5w&feature=channel_page


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 19, 2008)

Amazing Grace -Bagpipe Style no singing.  then before the last note End of The Heartach by Killswitch Engage starts up.. its a lil remix things im trying to work on blending bagpipes and rock.. :/ idk how its gonna work but meh XD


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

*SHAKE IT!!! *(Metro Station)


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 20, 2008)

Is this epic enough?!! Ants of the Sky - Between the buried and me Part 1 Part 2 Technical jazz metal/hardcore/jazz fusion/classical influenced/blues/classic rock/rock ballad/bluegrass/etc and the thing is... it's freaking beautiful.


----------



## Mr Fox (Dec 20, 2008)

Daft Punk - Around the World

Because it just keeps going and going and going the same thing over and over and over again. That makes it epic.


----------



## King (Dec 23, 2008)

Epic yet fun....I didn't even think those two words went together...

Epic....fun....epic....fun...

uhhh  this one is a toughy

I can't think of ANY music that fits that discription as most tracks of music are either one or the other.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 26, 2008)

Last Days Of Humanity - A Divine Proclamation Of Finishing The Present Existence

It's p. "fun" Look it up sometime. Good title too.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 26, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> yet still fun



I don't know what this is supposed to mean, so fuck it.

My all time most epic song is "Dry County," by Bon Jovi.


----------



## Equium (Dec 27, 2008)

For everyone who said November Rain... *nods once*. (Though to me it's the only GnR song that was any good. XD)

Some epics for me:

Electric Soft Parade - Silent To The Dark
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=jXNHIk1qFxc

Blur - French Song
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=81kpCERmwyY

Oasis - All Around The World
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-LNMyYeuX0Y

Radiohead - Paranoid Android
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=szdWPWnnNls

Super Furry Animals - Ice Hockey Hair
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=CYSxsIcJmxo (full version is 7 minutes long, but couldn't find it)

Yes, you can probably work out my taste in music from these songs. XD (I'm quick to point out that All Around The World is one of only three decent Oasis songs imo. XD)


----------



## Drakonikof (Dec 29, 2008)

this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3uA7E_0qVM
this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HKjr1gHhvo
and this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muvHEjuPBG0&feature=related


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Wall of voodoo- mexican radio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT_0gPrzGA0

Eiffel 65- I'm blue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H25lz7gchaw


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

Most epic song imo- Time by Pink Floyd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntm1YfehK7U


----------



## Orion928 (Dec 30, 2008)

The bad Touch - bloodhound gang


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jan 1, 2009)

Kraftwerk, "Autobahn" (just under 23 minutes)
Led Zeppelin, "Kashmir"
the Smiths, "How Soon Is Now"
Yes, "Roundabout"
Manfred Mann's Earth Band, "Blinded By The Light"
the Doors, "Light My Fire"
Pet Shop Boys, "It's Alright" (album version)
the Art Of Noise, "Beat Box (Diversion One)"



Equium said:


> Some epics for me:
> Radiohead - Paranoid Android
> Super Furry Animals - Ice Hockey Hair



_Nice_ call. Two of my favorite bands right there.


----------



## Delphinidae (Jan 1, 2009)

Clearly this:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=P6dUCOS1bM0


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is what I consider to be ''most epic'' from my collection: 

Enigma - ''Return To Innocence''
Sarah Brightman - ''Arabian Nights'' and ''Eden''
Mylene Farmer - ''XXL''
Leonard Cohen - ''Hallelujah''


----------



## xiath (Jan 2, 2009)

Sandstorm by Darude.  It is my all time favorite song and it sounds happy.


----------



## Nocturne (Jan 2, 2009)

"The Last Song" by Elton John seems pretty epicly sad to me lately. That combined with "And the Band Played On" is intense.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 2, 2009)

Black Label Society - In This River
Blind Guardian - And Then There Was Silence
My Chemical Romance - Welcome to the Black Parade
Saliva - Ladies and Gentlemen
E Nomine- Mittelnacht
Metallica - Whiskey in the Jar
KMFDM - From Here on Out
Breaking Benjamin - So Cold
Amy Lee and Seether - Broken
Helloween and Candise Night - Light the Universe
Gwen Steffani - It's My Life (In Devil Red)
Fatboy Slim - Because we can (From the Moulin Rouge soundtrack)


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jan 2, 2009)

Inari85 said:


> Metallica - Whiskey in the Jar



LMAO! Me and the guys I used to work with used to put the CD with that song in and just put that one song on 'repeat' and let it play over and over and over, probably for over an hour sometimes. It's just so damn catchy.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 3, 2009)

Taking "epic" literally, I'd have to say "Achilles, Agony and Ecstasy in Eight Parts" by Manowar. It's just shy of a half hour long.


----------



## fangborn (Jan 3, 2009)

Suicidal Tendencies:institutionalized
aphex twin: come to daddy(in a demented way) 
Gogla Bordello: start wearing purple


----------



## pheonix (Jan 4, 2009)

Sanctuary- cavalera conspiracy
Rehab- bartender song


----------



## haynari (Jan 12, 2009)

To defy the laws of tradiotion-primus
Tom Sawyer -rush
free bird - lynyrd skynyrd


----------



## mmmke (Jan 13, 2009)

olso in the summer time by of montreal


----------



## Conflicted_ToolBird (Jan 13, 2009)

10,000 Days - Tool
Blind Faith - Dream Theater
Sultans of Swing (Live version 1988 at Wembley) - Dire Straits


----------



## Albatross Synergy (Jan 14, 2009)

Strapping Young Lad - Aftermath, Detox or Zen

The wall of sound just may throw you backwards =D


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

Wolf Eyes - Stabbed in the Face


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 15, 2009)

Pantera - The Great Southern Trendkill
Pantera - Floods (the solo man...the solo)
Megadeth - Tornado of Souls 
Slayer - Cult
Down - 3 suns and 1 star
Slayer - Cult
Amon Amarth - Runes to my memory.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 19, 2009)

My nominations:
Rush- The Camera Eye
Rush- Tom Sawyer
Yes- Machine Messiah
Yes- Hold On
Yes- Close to the Edge
Yes- And You and I
Dream Theater- Afterlife
Van Halen- I'll Wait
Journey- Separate Ways
Def Leppard- Photograph


----------



## Bunneh45 (Mar 19, 2009)

Albatross Synergy said:


> Strapping Young Lad - Aftermath, Detox or Zen
> 
> The wall of sound just may throw you backwards =D



Lol Strapping Young Lad is INSANE.

Here is an EXTREMELY epic and ridiculously awesome song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbSEGlm6jkg

Its epic symphonic death metal wow o_o. It sounds like something out of James Bond with harsh vocals


----------



## Marticus (Mar 27, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> It's fun to listen to because it has 3 guitar solos, and one of those closes the song, AND Slash plays in front of a church, AND on top of a grand piano! What more could you want?



Lol, cheesy to the max! Admittedly quite cool though 

I'm not a fan of Smashing Pumpkins but that slowed down version they used on the Batman/Watchmen adverts is cool;

The End is the Beginning of the End 

EDIT:
Rob Dougan - Clubbed to Death

That is all.


----------



## Albatross Synergy (Mar 28, 2009)

Beardfish's _Sleeping in Traffic _is 35:45 of proggy rock goodness


----------



## Revy (Mar 29, 2009)

Any song by Galneryus is epic.


----------



## iamflak (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy36DULJ63A this one


----------



## Keaoden (Apr 23, 2009)

The remix of, The Song of Farune


----------

